# McCormick Slatmill for Sale



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a slat mill for sale. It is an older mccormick mill that works great and will probably last forever. I am doing other things with my dog now so I am going to sell this. I am located in East TN. $500 for the mill.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

How much for just the stuff for the track? I don't need the mill


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Where about in East TN are you located? We (Circle M and myself) are also in East TN... I have no room for the mill in my house, but am definitely interested... I'll make room, lol.


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I am just North of Knoxville. Let me know if you want it - I posted this on several sites and expect it to sell quick. 

I need $550 out of the mill. I will sell the track with it for $600 to get it all gone. $150 for the track by itself. 

Mike
865.two-4-two.7892


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I almost forgot! I also have a Troy Brown pitbull connection Weight pull harness. I looks like this one but is blue instead of black.

$50 extra with purchase of either.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

What size is the harness? Luv me some PBC stuff  where all mine are from.. let me get with my husband.. hell probly want the track and harness.. don't need the mill though..


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't remember. Does it show on the harness? If I had to guess, I'd say it was made for a 45-55 lb dog.


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

It says 25 on the harness. Not sure if that is the size though.


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

Jesse and her husband picked up the track and harness over the weekend. Very nice people by the way. 

The Mill is still available.


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

New price for the mill - $500. First with cash takes it.


----------

